# 404 Stroker kit



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been pretty interested in this stroker kit from livernois motorsports. My question is whether or not I have to do a head and cam package before this is done. It sounds like a sweet deal, but if I have to throw a head and cam package on AND then this...its gonna be a bit expensive


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You could physically put it in there, but you won't get near the power you could with heads, cam, headers, etc. You would be choking it off a little.


----------

